# Worldwide group



## Helenterry

Hi
We have approached worldwide group of newry to provide their services in order to sell our house in central portugal.their pitch is to promote properties worldwide with a main market within Russia
We have been told that they have agents in portugal to receive buyers from Russia to show them properties that they have shown interest in .
They claim high sales success rates and that we could benefit their expertise providing we pay £350 up front.after I argued that I would not pay any money to them until a sale was made,they halved the charges.
I feel suspicious about these people and would ask the forum if anybody has used their services and their outcomes / opinions.
Regards
Helenterry


----------



## travelling-man

Sounds like a scam to me. I wouldn't part with a cent until a sale was completed.


----------



## canoeman

Their website looks legitimate but it's only an advertising portal, you could check them out to a degree by inquiring about Portuguese property to see what transpires but as they only advertise 122 properties spread across Portugal, I think its an agent trying to drum up business on a probably not that effective site.

Looking at site I'm dubious about actual adverts and way advertised and wonder if not associated with another company who are more interested in getting potential buyers here on a package to face a hard sell rather than to actually view property of their choice, but Worldwides choice

There are better out there who can place your property on major UK property sits, Dutch & German, PM me if you'd like details


----------



## siobhanwf

Helen, I have sent you a PM


----------



## Helenterry

canoeman said:


> Their website looks legitimate but it's only an advertising portal, you could check them out to a degree by inquiring about Portuguese property to see what transpires but as they only advertise 122 properties spread across Portugal, I think its an agent trying to drum up business on a probably not that effective site. Looking at site I'm dubious about actual adverts and way advertised and wonder if not associated with another company who are more interested in getting potential buyers here on a package to face a hard sell rather than to actually view property of their choice, but Worldwides choice There are better out there who can place your property on major UK property sits, Dutch & German, PM me if you'd like details



Hello canoe man
Your advice and perception is agreeable to my own and so we would be grateful for any of your guidance.
For your info worldwide group target mainly a Russian market via property sales extravaganzas .i became suspicious of their marketing ploys when I was bombarded with e mails and phone calls asking why I would not proceed.

When they asked me for £350 to proceed with their marketing I refused.after 30 minutes they offered the service for £175 and pay the outstanding amount after a sale.they claimed 750 Portugal house sales in 3 years.do you know of any such sales activity?

Thanks canoe an


----------



## dkrukovsky

Are you first time in such situation?

What if you'd approach ten such companies?

No money until the transaction is made.


----------



## Helenterry

dkrukovsky said:


> Are you first time in such situation? What if you'd approach ten such companies? No money until the transaction is made.
> 
> 
> 
> This is first time to sell a house in Portugal.
> If I had approached 10 such companies I would still be suspicious.in u.k. The motto is....no sale no fee...and so I would be happy to employ any agent from any country on that basis


----------



## Helenterry

travelling-man said:


> Sounds like a scam to me. I wouldn't part with a cent until a sale was completed.



Well travelling man you are like minded to us.we all know that the web can disguise all kinds of black widows ....arf arf


----------



## canoeman

It is worthwhile bearing in mind that re web there are 3 types of sites
a. Estate agents who advertise on web
Generally no sale no fee
b. Advertising portals like Casa Sapo, Rightmove, Zoopla etc who agents or private sellers use to advertise on the web
The portal will charge a fee to advertise or possibly a % on a sale
c. Property sites like Worldwide who aggressively sell advertising
You buy an advert whether you believe the sales pitches??

As a seller then in today's market I believe you must use an effective combination of a & b to get to your target market, Worldwide wouldn't interest me purely because their site is tele sales orientated which I don't believe works for property and claims they target Russian buyers because Russian & Chinese buyers are very unlikely to be looking at property outside the Algarve or Portugals two major cities, I'm in neither


----------

